# Greetings from the Valleys



## QDOS (Oct 18, 2011)

:cheerful:Hi everyone:cheerful:

Where to begin, I read somewhere you need to have written about half a million words before your word craft is developed enough. I’ve written a variety of works from short stories to epic length novels and the odd bit of verse. I enjoy both the creativity of developing characters and plots, but also the activity of designing the book covers and layouts. The latter has been quite a learning curve, which I have put to good use assisting others.     I’ve self-published of which the biggest chore has been typing up the words, editing and proofreading, which in the end is only achieved by adopting a disciplined approach. As for success, it’s the simple pleasure of presenting that end product for others to read. And before you ask I’ve sold only a few copies, the royalties enough to by the occasional meal out.

  So why am I here - a forum is a great place to find inspiration, encouragement and share with others you own experiences.  For the last year events have left little time to write in any volume. I’ve only managed a few lines of verse. What I need now is a kick start back into that self discipline mode of writing a few hours a day. I‘ve started with a read through of my last novel edit/proofreading a chapter a day.   

  I thought about the challenge of [/FONT]NaNoWriMo - National Novel Writing Month[/FONT]. I tried something similar in the past[/FONT][FONT=&quot], [FONT=&quot]but ran out of steam after 30,000 odd words. That was on the nineteenth day and yes it was all total rubbish. [FONT=&quot]  :dispirited:

 
I look forward to reading and participating in the various topics, threads of others advice and experiences.:drinkcoffee:


----------



## Nickie (Oct 18, 2011)

Hello there, and welcome to Writing Forums! I don't know about those 500,000 words but I've written all my conscious life, so most likely I meet the standard...


----------



## Reavyn (Oct 18, 2011)

Welcome to WF! Hope you can find the inspiration to get back into it. I never wrote a novel. Mostly just short stories for the fun of it. I wish I had the talent to pop out that many words for the contest.


----------



## Jinxi (Oct 18, 2011)

Welcome to WF QDOS :hi:

Hope you enjoy your time here with us.


----------



## candid petunia (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi there. Welcome to the community!


----------



## QDOS (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi 


  Thanks for the welcome.

  In looking around I’m drawn to the Writing Discussion as a first step off of interest. How about that can I use ‘off of’ like that. Or finish a sentence with that!  Does this warrant a new thread under this topic.

  Then because of the genre I’ve already invested my time in, next would be the Fiction Forum -  ‘Fantasy, Si-Fi and Horror’ and ‘Crime thriller and General Fiction’. The former to get enthused to complete the Special Edition of my Inception Trilogy, and the later to perhaps make a start on a second murder thriller / mystery Novel. 

  I mentioned my dabbling in the odd line of verse, so who knows I’ll might take another look around the poetry topics. With a site such as this who knows whom I might be conversing with in the near future. 

  [FONT=&quot]Thanks again!

QDOS    [/FONT]:satellite:[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## Gumby (Oct 21, 2011)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Oct 23, 2011)

Hello and welcome. Hopefully you get the zest to join NaNo again!


----------



## QDOS (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi
  I’ve been writing and refining my Fantasy Adventure Series for eight years and more. It was the thought of writing something different that tempted me to the NaNo challenge. It may be fine if you’re a prolific writer. But for me generating the central character(s) and a road map of a storyline with plenty of twists and turns takes time and usually with a fare bit of research. Anyway some two years later I did finish a plausible attempt at writing a traditional crime mystery/ thriller. “The Incest Murders”, I guess I don’t need to tell you the serial killer twisted motive. 

  QDOS


----------

